# 3d/4d Scans



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've decided that if I can afford it, I'd love to have a 3d/4d scan. Google found 2 places in Northern Ireland. The first one being Dr Fogarty but that website is being redone or rather appears to be a domain email thing. The place on Lisburn Road doesn't have prices on their website. Does anyone know how much either of these places charge or if there's any others in Northern Ireland. Would also consider places in South as well thinking Letterkenny, Lifford or Monaghan if they'll be cheaper as I can get to these 3 easily enough on the bus. If there's anywhere in Dublin that's reasonable price, would consider there as well but would rather somewhere closer to home if possible.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

If I can remember a friend of a friend got one done at DR Fogarty's and it was £300 i think (dont quote me on that one ) 
it has to be done before so many weeks and not to sure of that 

hope this helps 

LX


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

£300 . Thanks for that. Wonder what the one on Lisburn Road charge?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Cate - yep £300 sounds about right my friend's sister had it done with Dr. Fogarty and she didn't think it was really worth it!  She got a cd/dvd and a scan picture and of course the experience of seeing her baby.  I suppose seeing your babies makes it worth it


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi cate I had the 3d scan done on the lisburn road when I was pregnant with my DD just over two years ago it was a radiographer that did the scan not a obstetriction they gave us loadsa pics, a dvd. It was amazing seeing her on screen made me feel really close to her.  I think they charge 150 pounds at this time.  The girl took her time and showed us everything, our DD has a severe heart defect which we knew form our 20 week scan so this really reassured us that all else was fine.  I have the her pic from scan on my fire place now and she looks just like it, so well worth the money!  

Plusone


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

That sounds a bit more reasonable thanks plusone. Guessing it'd be £170-£180 now, add the bus fare to Belfast takes it to around or just over £200. Once I've had anomaly scan on 5th August, I'll be having ante natal appointments with the consultant every 4ish weeks and I assume each will include a scan.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't find my receipt but think I paid around £240 at 352 Lisburn Road earlier this year.  There is another doctor in Hillsborough who does it, (Dr Roberts I think? - should be on the internet) and I know from a friend who went there it was cheaper.  I just couldn't be bothered with the extra travelling.  I know you were asking about places in Dublin etc but you also need to factor in travel costs, especially if you don't get clear pics first time round.  At 352, if you don't get good results, they charge you half the price and bring you back the following week.  If you don't get a clear scan second time round I think they leave it at that because they reckon you're unlikely to get clear images at all.  We had one with both our pregnancies and would pay any amount for it!  The photos from this time round show baby to be the spitting image of our DS so it'll be interesting on Sunday (if not sooner) to see how the reality matches the images.  Its also massively reassuring to have another detailed scan.  Best of luck with your decision.

Cats x


----------

